# AWMA Trial at Motor City Working Dogs



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Great trial, Pat Carpenter took the HIT and High1 with Azar.

Me and Addie started the day pretty rough with tracking...

Then OB we had some bad luck....and one more thing to train now. A spectator went into the fine blind for Addies OB so for the first half she kept focusing on the blind...half through she pulled herself together...still 80 pts


Protection....she rocked. 2 slow outs, 1 extra command 8 pts lost. and 1 point for me being to far away on the back trans.

pics


http://s291.photobucket.com/albums/...?action=view&current=TLR_2009_09_05_75682.jpg


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

James Downey said:


> Great trial, Pat Carpenter took the HIT and High1 with Azar.
> 
> Me and Addie started the day pretty rough with tracking...
> 
> ...


WTF do you mean a spectator went into the find blind


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Actually 2 people at different times went in. The entrance to the field, is right by the find blind. there is only about 8 ft of lane to pass the blind and the weeds. As I was about 6 ft away from entering the field one person went in, was told to come out. I could already see Addie reving up, then the photographer saw I was coming and grabbed his camera and went into the blind, to get out of my way. The spectating area is in between blinds 4 and 6. And we had a lot of people. People were standing right by the blind. 

I know shitty....But all in all, that's why they call it OB. The dog still should have obeyed. So it's something I will proof.


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

James: Great pictures. Thanks for sharing.

Which ones are of you and your mali? There are a couple in there. Of course I ruled out the one with the female handler ...

I hear you about the OB portion. My dog had a similar mind set this past weekend. There was no hide blind on the field though, he just spotted someone.. and I lost him until the dumbbells.

I have a pretty good idea what would of happened to my dog if he saw someone going into a blind (twice)... ha! That would of been very interesting.

Was this for a repeat title ?

Julie


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Julie Blanding said:


> James: Great pictures. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Which ones are of you and your mali? There are a couple in there. Of course I ruled out the one with the female handler ...
> 
> ...


No...she does not have her 3. My primary objective was to see where my dog was at before the regionals. Secondary was getting the 3. 

her pics start on page 4 at the bottom and end at the top of page 10


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Looks like she came in screaming fast!
Good luck at the Regionals!!

Julie


----------



## Meng Xiong (Jan 21, 2009)

nice pictures!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Great pics. That one Mal really took out the helper huh


----------



## Sheldon Little (Aug 26, 2009)

Good thing most sch dogs don't counter back in. That decoy would have been hurting.


----------



## Sheldon Little (Aug 26, 2009)

Not to bash but how is it a protection sport if the dog only cares about the equipment... that wouldn't be very protective if the dog actually had to bite and the attacker's jacket slipped off. hmmm


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Great pics. That one Mal really took out the helper huh


 
That was my dog Addie.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

What timing on the camera persons part. She must be moving pretty fast. She even stole the sleeve. That's great!


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Sheldon Little said:


> Not to bash but how is it a protection sport if the dog only cares about the equipment... that wouldn't be very protective if the dog actually had to bite and the attacker's jacket slipped off. hmmm


You know Sheldon, for someone who is trying not to bash....you totally failed. If you do not like green beans...don't eat em. And then do not go to a green bean party and bitch to everyone why you do not like green beans. Makes you Reek of a scent called Du toilette Pure Douche Bag. 

First it's a sport, I do not deny it's fake. And so is ringsport. I have seen the jacket slips, and the dog just sit thier and maul the jacket. So most ring dogs do not counter back in either. I do not know where this fantasy arises from that somehow ring dogs can from the sport field, to the back of a humvee and go get bad guys Simply because they are ring dogs. I have do not care how many empty water bottles you dump on a dog, How many different noises it's desensitized to, it does not make it a real dog. It really seems all the hard work with Ring dog is done when there pups...just expose them, densensitze , or postively associate them to one hundered different weird enviormental things.....tarps, water bottles, laundery bottles with rocks in em. And the dog can basically handle a hoola hoop getting throwen at it, while biting . And I could really careless if my dog is "REAL" I am not in it to have a real PPD...if I wanted a PPD I would just go and train it for that. 

So I will not contest your observation....that's exactly the way I trained her. That's exactly what I wanted...Obviously it's good you do not own her. But then again early on...we had to stop her from really trying to bite whatever was put in front of her. (kind of the reseverse to the water bottle thing...we had to make her more sensitive to what she was not suppose to bite) So I think the training worked. 

And BTW....Any one would be proud to own a Female as good as Addie.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> What timing on the camera persons part. She must be moving pretty fast. She even stole the sleeve. That's great!


The helper made a great move and let it go, so he would not break her neck.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Sheldon's dogs obviously bites flesh on a regular basis in training. IDIOT!!!!
Why even explain the shit for the 1 millionth time!!!
It's pretty simple. Some people train to simply pass the sport and others train w/ the sport in mind but not simply for the sport aspect alone.
ITS IN THE TRAINING MORON NOT THE EQUIPMENT


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

And I do not care if they called it Psuedo protection dog....or prey dog sport...or whatever. I would still do it.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

James Downey said:


> And I do not care if they called it Psuedo protection dog....or prey dog sport...or whatever. I would still do it.


Ask the rabbit how it feels to get bit by a wolf in prey drive.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Sheldon thanks for ruining the Celebration of a good trial. Nice. Real stand up...you ask the hard questions...like is that my baby? at a baptism. Tool bag.


----------



## Scott Dunmore (May 5, 2006)

Wow, those pictures are intense! That must have been a crazy long bite.
I love that she stayed close when the helper was on the ground and let him grab the sleeve again. To me that shows alot of confidence. Thanks for posting the photos and congrats on the title.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a video of it...But there is not USB port on the camera, and it's a digital tape...So, getting onto the computer has been a problem. 

Addie is a very nice dog...thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

James Downey said:


> Actually 2 people at different times went in. The entrance to the field, is right by the find blind. there is only about 8 ft of lane to pass the blind and the weeds. As I was about 6 ft away from entering the field one person went in, was told to come out. I could already see Addie reving up, then the photographer saw I was coming and grabbed his camera and went into the blind, to get out of my way. The spectating area is in between blinds 4 and 6. And we had a lot of people. People were standing right by the blind.
> 
> I know shitty....But all in all, that's why they call it OB. The dog still should have obeyed. So it's something I will proof.


Agreed I have been working obedience wile others are off in the distance giving bites who knows what might be going on near my car at a big event before we go on to the field.


----------



## Mike Lauer (Jul 26, 2009)

Gratz'
Looks like a good time had by all, sorry i missed it

Whats the story behind that fall?
That would scare me with some decoys 

That one decoy looks like the guy from the schz club in manchester


----------



## Katie Krall (Aug 29, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Sheldon's dogs obviously bites flesh on a regular basis in training. IDIOT!!!!
> Why even explain the shit for the 1 millionth time!!!
> It's pretty simple. Some people train to simply pass the sport and others train w/ the sport in mind but not simply for the sport aspect alone.
> ITS IN THE TRAINING MORON NOT THE EQUIPMENT


Actually, considering I live with both the dogs and know them very well, I'll be happy to assure you they do not bite flesh on a regular basis in training, but they are not equipment dependent either. It's fairly ridiculous to start attacking someone for making a comment when friendly discussion on the feelings toward dog sports is really what these threads are generally aimed toward. Getting so riled up over a simple post on the never-ending argument about 'sport dogs' and 'real dogs' makes you look like an over-sensitive drama fiend. Everyone should be aware by now that the feelings toward all these sports vary and you're going to get comments expressing those feelings whenever you open a thread. 

Congratulations Addie and James! The picture where she is in the air with teeth out is awesome. How much does she weigh and how tall does she stand? Have you owned males? And if you have, do you notice any extreme differences when it comes to training? I've jumping back and forth between getting a male and a female and I'd love to hear thoughts.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Lmaooooooooooooooooo


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Katie Krall said:


> Actually, considering I live with both the dogs and know them very well, I'll be happy to assure you they do not bite flesh on a regular basis in training, but they are not equipment dependent either. It's fairly ridiculous to start attacking someone for making a comment when friendly discussion on the feelings toward dog sports is really what these threads are generally aimed toward. Getting so riled up over a simple post on the never-ending argument about 'sport dogs' and 'real dogs' makes you look like an over-sensitive drama fiend. Everyone should be aware by now that the feelings toward all these sports vary and you're going to get comments expressing those feelings whenever you open a thread.
> 
> Congratulations Addie and James! The picture where she is in the air with teeth out is awesome. How much does she weigh and how tall does she stand? Have you owned males? And if you have, do you notice any extreme differences when it comes to training? I've jumping back and forth between getting a male and a female and I'd love to hear thoughts.


 
I have not owned a sport male. Addie is about 63lbs...and stands about 25 inches...give or take a few.

So, I am not really sure what the difference are. She's a bit senstive to me in the house...but you wouldn't think it if you see her train. She has a bit of a tough time settling in the house...always begging for attention...but she is getting better as she gets older.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike Lauer said:


> Gratz'
> Looks like a good time had by all, sorry i missed it
> 
> Whats the story behind that fall?
> ...


 
It's Sean Murphy...It scared the shat out of me. But he was smart and cool and did all the right things. He was little slow to get up. But he sacrificed himself for the dog.


----------



## Sheldon Little (Aug 26, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Lmaooooooooooooooooo


I am throughly confused with this post... 

Also to assume that my dog bites flesh on a regular basis... no he doesn't because we hardly ever use just a bite sleeve it's called a bite suit and lets THE DOG THINK AND DECIDE what is the best bite for the situation... not stuffing a sleeve that looks nothing like any appendage on the human body in its mouth and calling it good. 

BTW James/Addie the pictures were still entertaining, good job in the trial. I was not criticizing you or your dog. Just doing what a working dog forum is about... talking points about training and dogs.


----------



## Katie Krall (Aug 29, 2009)

James Downey said:


> I have not owned a sport male. Addie is about 63lbs...and stands about 25 inches...give or take a few.
> 
> So, I am not really sure what the difference are. She's a bit senstive to me in the house...but you wouldn't think it if you see her train. She has a bit of a tough time settling in the house...always begging for attention...but she is getting better as she gets older.


Haha settling in the house is a tall order for a malinois. Ours does laps around our coffee table.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So, help me out here, other than that scary entry, did she pass ?? I have seen Buko take the decoy to the ground and it not go real well. There is only so much you can do as a decoy in the suit. From the pics, he did a nice job of keeping her safe. For some reason I couldn't get all of them to enlarge, but scary.

So, yeah, did she pass ??


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> So, help me out here, other than that scary entry, did she pass ?? I have seen Buko take the decoy to the ground and it not go real well. There is only so much you can do as a decoy in the suit. From the pics, he did a nice job of keeping her safe. For some reason I couldn't get all of them to enlarge, but scary.
> 
> So, yeah, did she pass ??


nope...we did not pass tracking.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Sheldon Little said:


> I am throughly confused with this post...
> Also to assume that my dog bites flesh on a regular basis... no he doesn't because we hardly ever use just a bite sleeve it's called a bite suit and lets THE DOG THINK AND DECIDE what is the best bite for the situation... not stuffing a sleeve that looks nothing like any appendage on the human body in its mouth and calling it good.



I don't doubt for a second that your thoroughly confused.=;


James was the tracking on unfamiliar ground/surface?
It's also nice to see that you are happy and still proud of the good things Addie did. Tracking is my least favorite subject. Takes 20 minutes to lay the track and 3 minutes for the dog to finish it. 
She has no brakes on the long bite ah, I like that. I bet it makes you a little bit worried to send her sometimes. If you can, PM on where she came from.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I don't doubt for a second that your thoroughly confused.=;
> 
> 
> James was the tracking on unfamiliar ground/surface?
> ...


No the tracking was okay, It was not that unfamiliar. I made a mistake handling the line, she started to pull and want to really go. Her tracking looked sweat...even the judge stated he thought he was going to hand out 100 pts. (i got it on tape). But When she started really pull, I thought I am not going to let her set the pace. And I did not walk anyfaster...I noticed she was getting even better. So, I slowed down to try and even make her more intense on the track. And I think she thought I was correcting her, Then immediatly went away from the track and into the wind, and then she may have smelled the track next to us...she defintly smelt something, but after 10 minutes. the judge called it.


----------

